# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Καλή αρχή σε όλους σας

## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Θα ηθελα να ευχιθω καλη αρχη σε ολους οσους ασχολουνται με την βασιλισσα της καρδιας μας

----------


## jk21

καλη αρχη σε ολους οσους αγαπανε την << ομορφη >> και στηριζουν την *πραγματικη* εκτροφη της ! καλη συνεχεια φιλε μου !!!

αντε να δουμε και αλλους να παιρνουν τη σκυταλη !

----------


## Lovecarduelis

έτσι ακριβώς Γιώργη, ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΡΔΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ!
Καλή επιτυχία να έχεις, εύχομαι να κλαρώσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα γαρδέλια!

----------


## mitsman

τι λες τωρα???????????? με το καλο Γιωργο,.... ευχομαι τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα.....Γιατι δεν μας λες δυο πραγματακια για την διαδικασια????Φωτο κτλ?

----------


## vicky_ath

Με το καλό!! Περιμένουμε σύντομα να δούμε φωτογραφίες όταν σκάσουν τα αυγουλάκια!!
Καλή επιτυχία Γιώργο!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

διατροφη, διαμονη, νημα, φωλια?????????????

----------


## panos70

Καλή επιτυχία σου ευχομαι να έχεις,Γιωργο και πολλα μικρα στα κλαδια

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Θα τα πουμε και θα τα δειτε ολα μετα τις 10μμ γιατι εδω που ειμαι τωρα εχω προβλημα με το pc..

----------


## Avdiritis

Φαντάζομαι εσωτερική εκτροφή μιας και ακόμη ο καιρός δε βοηθά καθόλου...και απο όσα έχω διαβάσει για όλους εμάς που τα έχουμε έξω μετά τα μέσα Απριλίου θα δούμε "φως". Εδώ στα καναρίνια και πριν μια βδομάδα ξεκίνησαν τα ζευγαρώματα και οι γέννες.Καλή επιτυχία Γιώργο, με το καλό να πάνε όλα.

----------


## vag21

καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου.σου ευχομαι ολα τα μικρα να μεγαλωσουν και να γινουν και αυτα γονεις με την σειρα τους.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ



----------


## Lovecarduelis

Σε ωραια στιγμη τα πετυχες Γιωργη, η θηλυκια πρεπει να ειναι ετσι οπως βλεπουμε την φωτό η δεξια ε?
Η σταση που εχει παρει ειναι οπως οταν στηνεται και περιμενει τον κληρο!!  χαχαχα

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΣΤΗΝ πρωτη φωτο ειναι το ζευγαρι αρχες ιανουαριου με χωρισμα ,εχω σαν στανταρ οταν αρχιζουν να τεριαζουν βαζω στη μεση στο χωρισμα χαρτονι ,οταν το τρυπισουν ειμαι συγουρος οτι ειναι ετοιμα 90%τα πουλιααφαιρω τα χωρισματα και βαζω φωλιες στην πλευρα του τοιχου με καληψη και το κλουβι στα 2μ υψος .Τοθλικο της φωλιας ειναι απο μικρα κοματια λινατσας σε ινεςτων 5mm βαμβακι και κλωναρια ριγανης απο τον κηπο μου ,αυτο το κανω για τις ψειρες και γιατι βοηθα τα θυλικα στο χτησιμο της φωλιας.
Στην δευτερη φωτο ειναι η μητερα επι το εργο .τα ζευγαρια μου τα εχω μεσα χωρις φωτισμο τεχνιτο και χωρις θερμοκρασια τεχνιτη μονο τροφη καλη με χορταρικα σχεδων καθε μερα αυγοτροφη jk21 me ejtra αυγο σαλιγγαρι και ολο το χρονο τσια.ΑΓΑΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΑΡΙΟΤΗΤΑ.

----------


## jk21

καποια απο αυτα που ρωτησατε το Γιωργη ,τυχαινει να τα ξερω.αλλα περιμενω να μας τα πει εκεινος .η φωτο πχ που εχει τωρα βαλει δεν ειναι τυχαια .δειχνει τον τροπο που δουλευει .θα σας εξηγησει ....

----------


## jk21

... μαλλον με προλαβε   ::

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ



----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Σε ωραια στιγμη τα πετυχες Γιωργη, η θηλυκια πρεπει να ειναι ετσι οπως βλεπουμε την φωτό η δεξια ε?
> Η σταση που εχει παρει ειναι οπως οταν στηνεται και περιμενει τον κληρο!!  χαχαχα


Ετσι ακριβως ειναι το θυλικο ειναι στα δεξια και ειναι σε ηλικια 10 μηνων τωρα αυτο το γραφω για δειξω οτι η ηλικια δεν πεζει ρολο μεγαλο αν ειναι απο 9 μην και επανω ρολο πεζει η σωστη διαχειρηση των πουλιων

----------


## PAIANAS

Γιώργαρε καλή συνέχεια ...ωραία πράγματα !!!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Αυτο ειναι το γαρδελοχορτο με το χνουδι απο τα ανθη η θηλυκη γεμισε την φωλια και δεν ακουμπισε τιποτα αλλο απο το φυτο ισος εχουμε λαθος αντηληψη οτι το τρωνε αυτη την εποχη δεν υπαρχει τιποτε αλλο στην φυση που να τους προσφερει υλικο για την φωλια φυτικης προελευσης.

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια, πολλα κ γερα πουλακια, και αλλες φωτο αμα γινεται. συγνωμη κιολας αλλα δεν εχεις καθολου τεχνητο φωτισμο? η καταλαβα λαθος? εχω ακουσει οτι η καρδερινα πυρωνει καπου τον απριλιο. δεν ξερω κ πολλα για το ειδος.

----------


## jk21

> Αυτο ειναι το γαρδελοχορτο με το χνουδι απο τα ανθη η θηλυκη γεμισε την φωλια και δεν ακουμπισε τιποτα αλλο απο το φυτο ισος εχουμε λαθος αντηληψη οτι το τρωνε αυτη την εποχη δεν υπαρχει τιποτε αλλο στην φυση που να τους προσφερει υλικο για την φωλια φυτικης προελευσης.



στο κλουβι παντως σιγουρα το τρωνε Γιωργο .πριν ανοιξει το χνουδι .επισης αν δεις στο θεμα με τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση υπαρχει στη αρχη σχετικη ερευνα που αναφερει οτι οι καρδερινες κατεβαινουν απο τα νοτια της αγγλιας στην β ισπανια για να το βρουνε και να φανε τους σπορους του ,τετοια εποχη ,επειδη στη βρετανια δεν υπαρχει τοσο νωρις

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> καλη επιτυχια, πολλα κ γερα πουλακια, και αλλες φωτο αμα γινεται. συγνωμη κιολας αλλα δεν εχεις καθολου τεχνητο φωτισμο? η καταλαβα λαθος? εχω ακουσει οτι η καρδερινα πυρωνει καπου τον απριλιο. δεν ξερω κ πολλα για το ειδος.


 ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ δεν εχω τετεχνητο φωτισμο γιατι εχω απλετο φυσικο φως,το ζευγαρι αυτο πραγματι ξεκινησε νοριτερα απο οτι υπολογιζα 20 μερες περιπου τα αλλα ζευγαρια μου τωρα πεζουν με το υλικο για την φωλια ,στην φυση ομως απο φεβρουαριο αν οκαιρος ειναι ευνοικος ξεκινουν την πρωτη γεννα  το φως πεζει μεγαλο ρολο στις εκτροφες που εχουν περιωρισμενο φυσικο φως και αυτο γινετε για να τραφουν και να ταισουν οι γονεις οσο το δυνατο περισσοτερο τα μικρα .Μετην πλουσια διατροφη τα πουλια δεν εχουν την ανασφαλεια της αναζητισης και ζευγαρωνουν ποιο ευκολα.Περιτο ειναι να σας πω οτι δεν δινω σκευασματα για να ερθουν τα πουλια σε κατασταση ζευγαρωματος, μονο πολυβιταμινες.Η θερμοκρασια αλλος ενας παραγοντας που συμβαλει και για μενα ειναι ο βασικοτερος και σε αυτο προνοησα να εχω μονοση στο χωρο μου με σταθερη θερμοκρασια 12-15β αυτη την εποχη ,γιατι περνα σωληνας καλοριφερ.και μην ΞΕΧΝΑΜΕ η καρδερινα ειναι Η βασιλισσα και δεν μας δινει λογαριασμο για οτι κανει

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

ΖΟΧΟΣ ο θαυματουργος αυτην την εποχη το βασικοτερο φυτο για την διατροφη της καρδερινας .ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ οχι απο παρκα πεζοδρομεια και πολυσυχναστους χωρους απο ζωα η ανθρωπους κινδυνος θανατος

----------


## δημητρα

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση με καλυψες πληρως, και εγω δεν βαζω σκευασμα, τα θεωρω πιο καλο να βαζεις αυγουλακι κ χορταρικα. καλη συνεχεια, και ελπιζω να δεχεσαι επισκεψεις, μιας κ ειμαστε κοντα(πατρα εμεις) κ πολυ θα ηθελα να τα πουμε απο κοντα.

----------


## Εφη

καλή επιτυχία Γιώργο.Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά και να δεις γρήγορα όμορφα μικρούλικα

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια,την τυχη την χρειαζομαι καθως και τις θετικες σας σκεψης και τις υποδειξης σας ,σε οτι νομιζεται 

οτι εχω λαθος . 
Δημητρα με μεγαλη μου χαρα θα σας υποδεχτω ,να γνωριστουμε και να κοιταξουμε και για την περιοχη μας τι μπορουμε να κανουμε μαζι με αλλους πατριωτες μας γιατι ειμαστε πολυ πισω σε παρα πολλα πραγματα θα τα πουμε με πμ

----------


## tasos-mo

Γιωργο και απο μενα καλη επιτυχεια στην φετινη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια..Και  μια παρακλιση θα χαιρομουν αν διαβαζα ενα αρθρο απο σενα(αν και εφοσον  εχεις τον χρονο) οπου θα μας παρουσιαζες πιο αναλυτικα την εκτροφη  σου(τροπο αναπαραγωγης-εκτροφης-tips).Δεν ξερεις μπορει να υπαρξουν και  μιμητες με αφορμη αυτο,εγω παντως ψυνομαι..
Καλη αρχη και με ενα ακομα καλυτερο και πολλα υποσχομενο τελος της προσπαθειας σου..

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Αυτα ειναι τα 4 πρωτα μωρακια της-

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ο Πατερας επι το εργο η φωτο ειναι κακιστη

----------


## mitsman

φτου φτου φτου φτου φτου... σκορδα σκορδα σκορδα.... φτου φτου φτου... ματι ματι μην τα πιασει!!!! φτου φτου φτου!!!

με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργαρε και συντομα στο κλαρι !!!


* οποιος εχει εμπιστοσυνη στο << Καλο >> και δρα συμφωνα με αυτο ,δεν εχει αναγκη απο σκορδα και το κακο το εχει γραμμενο εκει που του αξιζει !  :bye:

----------


## thanasissin

με το καλό στο κλαρί

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να τα χαίρεσαι και στα καλύτερα...

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα απογαλακτισμενα διαμαντια μου.


και τα αλλα δυο 




Στην 1η φωτο ειναι μετα το καθημερινο λουτρο τους

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο Γιώργο !!!!!!!!!! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρά !!!! *

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν ολα γερα

----------


## mitsman

Τι λες τωρα??????????????????????????????????????????  ??????


Πωωωωωω εχω τρελαθει..... πως γινεται να περασει ενας μηνας και να ειναι και τα δικα μου αυγουλακια ετσι?????????????????????

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Πλάκα έχουν έτσι όπως είναι μικρά. :: 

Να  σου ζήσουν Γιώργο.

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε μου ! αντε και σε καλη συνεχεια !!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Ενα απο τα μικρα μου που ειναι πολυ ημερο και δεν φευγει απο κοντα μου ,πρωτη φορα μου συμβενει ,ειναι ταισμενο μονο απο την μητερα του.

----------

